# How active is your 5 month old



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Darcy will be 5 months tomorrow. At times I am concerned that she is not a hyper puppy and there is something wrong with her and other times I am happy that she is mellow in the house. She has never been a high energy dog in the house, outside is a differnet story- show her a blowing leaf or another dog and she is a wild woman. Our house is small and we don't have a yard. a Typical Monday-Friday. We get up at 5 am. She will play a little in the morning, breafast, walk and then in her crate. Dog walker comes around noon, has a walk in the afternoon some training back in the crate, nice long walk when I get home from work at 4 pm, plays a bit after dinner, another walk and then will be happy to sleep from 7:30 onwards. I have to wake her up at 9:30 to take her out before I retire for the evening. The vet said there is nothing wrong, dogs sleep and adapt to their house. Being the nervous nelly that I am I am taking her to another vet next week just to verify there are no issues. So how active is your Pup


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds to me like you are both lucky and are doing everything right with lots of walks. My Oakly was very active at that age.


----------



## Mako (Nov 29, 2009)

Mako was born 8/27/09. Our dogs are almost the same age. I wish Mako was mellow like that. He slept a lot when he was little, but the last 2 weeks he seems to be up a lot more and wants to be doing something at all times. I try to give him a good long walk in the middle of the day to tire him out. We get up at 6 AM and he may nap a little in the morning and then he plays until we walk and then may sleep 2 hours in afternoon and then he is up probably till 8:30 PM when he goes in for the night. Some evenings 8:30 doesn't come fast enough. Enjoy his mellowness.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

my guy is 9 months now and has always been mellow like that. currently gets 40 minute walks in the am and pm 5 days a week and goes to daycare 2 days a week to act like a nut. 

his only other two activities are sleeping and counter surfing when food is out or something is in the sink. he'll play for a few minutes at a time then lose interest.


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

5:30 AM walk 2 miles
afternoon walk 3 miles
6:00 PM Evening walk prefer off leash if possible 1/2 hour
7:00 PM Training
Awake till 10:00 PM does not even think about sleep till then ,,would play tug all night thank god for marrow bones


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Jesse is just over 8 months and has also always been quite mellow when at home. It used to concern me too but now I enjoy the fact that she's happy to lie around and sleep at home and can use up her energy when we are outside.

Typical day includes two off lead runs at the park/beach for 45 mins or so and some training or games when she's bored inside the house. You can tell if she doesn't get both her walks because she's a crazy thing when you take her out the next day. I think that if she's energetic and happy outside the house then she is likely to be healthy medically (but others might have a more informed opinion about this)


----------



## Cullen (Jan 9, 2010)

Darcy sound just like Fin, he is mellow most of the day inside. He gets at least 2, mile or so walks and lots of outdoor playtime. He is a wild man outside. We have only had him two weeks I hope he stays mellow inside.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You have both good luck and some great training skill 'cause you've got a dog with an off switch. She's intense outside and mellow in the house? Not all Goldens really grasp the difference, so chances are you're just lucky. Unless her appetite is off and she won't play even when enticed, I doubt there's anything physically wrong. Home's just a little boring, so she's storing up the energy for the next trip.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like the perfect pup too me!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

When Shelley was 5 months old she was very hyper active but now at 20 months old she has settled down alot probably due to being overweight.


----------

